# Cub



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

Pic of my 129


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome aboard*

Welcome to the forum Cub104129 and thanks for the pictures:tractorsm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome CUB! Thanks for posting a pic so quickly! Welcome to the forum. We proudly have a bunch of canadian friends here!
:canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: :canada: 

Welcome. When you have a moment introduce yourself and tell us more about your wonderful Cub there! 

Any questions, just ask!

Have fun!
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Cub 104129! :friends: :cheers: That is a nice looking machine! Very nice work on the restoration.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Cub 104129:friends: Nice looking cub good to see the old cubs still going.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *Pic of my 129 *


what part of ont ya from there is a lot of canadians here but only two ont from that l know of me and you


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice old cub, Did you restore it yourself? Have you been into older tractors for long?


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Welcome to Tractor Forum Cub 104129! :friends: :cheers: That is a nice looking machine! Very nice work on the restoration. *


 :canada: 

Thanks Chief, you know me from the CTOA site ( different name )
You have some of my mods here. So many sites it took awhile to sign up here. I like what I see. Paul :canada: :canada:


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Cub*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what part of ont ya from there is a lot of canadians here but only two ont from that l know of me and you  *


I live in Fergus Ont. My cottage and tractors are at the beautiful Bruce Peninsula :canada: :canada: 

Go Leafs Go Game 6 tonite


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Nice old cub, Did you restore it yourself? Have you been into older tractors for long? *


I have been restoring tractors for 11 years now . Pony,Fordson and Cubs


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *I have been restoring tractors for 11 years now . Pony,Fordson and Cubs *


I tried to add pics of the restoring of the 129 but they got lost. I will try again


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Cub*



> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *I live in Fergus Ont. My cottage and tractors are at the beautiful Bruce Peninsula :canada: :canada:
> 
> Go Leafs Go Game 6 tonite *


l got family up in that area have you ever been to bruce county heritage association (farm show) paisley


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *I tried to add pics of the restoring of the 129 but they got lost. I will try again *


Picture of 129 as bought.


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Cub*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l got family up in that area have you ever been to bruce county heritage association (farm show) paisley *


Have not been to the farm show but have been in Paisley several times. Like taking in the plowing matches. This year it is in Meaford. I know Sarnia pretty good. I managed the field service group for Westinghouse for serveral years. I also worked alot in chemical valley. Have fished the waters there also. One of my neibours at the cottage owned the Sarnia RV and Marine Centre.

Well the leafs are done. Not for lack of trying..:canada: :canada:


----------



## Cub 104129 (May 3, 2004)

*Need help*



> _Originally posted by Cub 104129 _
> *I tried to add pics of the restoring of the 129 but they got lost. I will try again *


I posted pics before but they will not post now. don't know why.

I browse and attach but it does not come with the post.

What am I not doing right ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

When you attach the file DON'T click on preview click on summit reply. If you click on preview your picture will be lost.
Jody


----------

